# Aston RTA designed by Alliancetech France



## Rob Fisher (3/9/20)

The Aston RTA finally arrived in South Africa after being in transit from France for months! Never ever use South African postal services! Well never let the french vendors use their El Cheapo shipping option that is Courier to the SA border and then the Post Office takes over. Luckily the RTA was in a solid container because the box arrived looking like it had been driven over by a Mac Truck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## CJB85 (3/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Aston RTA finally arrived in South Africa after being in transit from France for months! Never ever use South African postal services! Well never let the french vendors use their El Cheapo shipping option that is Courier to the SA border and then the Post Office takes over. Luckily the RTA was in a solid container because the box arrived looking like it had been driven over by a Mac Truck!
> View attachment 206361
> View attachment 206362
> View attachment 206363
> View attachment 206364


Looks a little hefty for the mod, but I like the look of the RTA though. I reckon that will look fire on the Dani 21700.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (3/9/20)

It finally arrived !!! 

Waiting for your verdict Uncle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (3/9/20)

Just had a look on the Alliancetech website, the deck and chamber makes it look like this will be a little flavour banger, but I could not see anything about the capacity? The chamber takes up a lot of space in the tank, so it looks like it will only take a little liquid?

** EDIT ** I should have just Googled a little more, the capacity is 2.4ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/20)

My first coil was a 3mm Alien and the airflow was too tight. I have just put in a 2.5mm Alien and it's better. But as with most of these new RTA's the airflow is just not enough for me. I want the airflow I get from a Dvarw DL with the 3mm air plug. The flavour is pretty good but I fear the airflow is just too tight for me and it will be another fancy RTA that get relegated to the display cabinet!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (3/9/20)

Kree 24 is up your alley skipper! Its a real winner for me thus far, still have to tweak my build and find my preferred airflow insert but its producing great flavour off the bat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (3/9/20)

Jengz said:


> Kree 24 is up your alley skipper! Its a real winner for me thus far, still have to tweak my build and find my preferred airflow insert but its producing great flavour off the bat.



My Kree 24 has put my Dvarw back in the cupboard. Yes, it has a few cons but it is easier to build, wick and fill and the flavor is better in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Jengz (3/9/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> My Kree 24 has put my Dvarw back in the cupboard. Yes, it has a few cons but it is easier to build, wick and fill and the flavor is better in my opinion.


And for this i thank you, you legend! , dont think i reached it's full potential yet but lets not derail this atyy's threat further

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/20)

Aston retired to the display cabinet! Not enough juice capacity or air.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (16/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Aston retired to the display cabinet! Not enough juice capacity or air.


I immediately thought the 2.4ml capacity on any DL tank was a little too low. It seems that a lot of HE stuff has been going hit/miss lately Uncle Rob?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/9/20)

A lot of the HE stuff lately I would say from an outsider perspective would be more miss than hit. I haven't noticed any real innovation of late. It's all design and looks on existing ideas (and most times performance is sacrificed for looks). So unless you are a collector, I would probably say it's a waste of time. You'll get better performance from most of the mass produced kit and Mid-Level items like the Dwarv. Just my opinion

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (16/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> A lot of the HE stuff lately I would say from an outsider perspective would be more miss than hit. I haven't noticed any real innovation of late. It's all design and looks on existing ideas (and most times performance is sacrificed for looks). So unless you are a collector, I would probably say it's a waste of time. You'll get better performance from most of the mass produced kit and Mid-Level items like the Dwarv. Just my opinion


There is the line I was looking for, "performance sacrificed for looks".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/20)

Agreed... most of the recent high-end RTA's have been disappointing... Dvarw DL forever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## THE REAPER (16/9/20)

Think i should make a plan cause the needing to know is making me nuts. I also wanna try a Dvarw so think i should start saving up but first start slow and get a clone its the entry level to high end lol. Want the blotto mini too so choices to make. But seems most are loving the Dvarw but will have to see for myself some day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## THE REAPER (17/9/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Agreed... most of the recent high-end RTA's have been disappointing... Dvarw DL forever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## helenios (26/1/21)

not bad at all


----------

